# Help on adding storage to trailer



## Broke Knee (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm looking for some guidance or links to product that will help me add some storage to the SIDES of my trailer tongue. Wish I had enough room to add a storage box to my trailer tongue but the area is just too short (about 10 inches from the winch to the hitch and my jack is mounted along that). So I need to do something that is mounted for the sides of it.

I found a couple ATV rack attachements that could be fabricated to do this but looking for a cheaper way.....sadly I don't have the ability to weld so it would have to be a bolt on type item. Don't need a lot of room, just looking to hold a 3 gallon tank of gas and a small rubbermaid tough box. 

I think anyone that transports gas tanks in their boat might find this useful.
https://www.cabelas.com/product/Auto-ATV/ATV-Accessories/Luggage-Bags%7C/pc/104796180/c/104695380/sc/104439780/Mad-Dog-Gear174-Multipurpose-Carrier/728931.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fauto-atv-atv-accessories-luggage-bags%2F_%2FN-1100816%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104439780

They had a 5 gallon bucket holder but it sold out and I'd like something just a little larger.

Might be a way to go if I cut off the hitch slide and add it to the trailer with U-Bolts.
https://www.cabelas.com/product/Auto-ATV/ATV-Accessories/Racks-Extensions%7C/pc/104796180/c/104695380/sc/104519880/Cabelas-ATVUTV-Hitch-Haul8482/728915.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fauto-atv-atv-accessories-racks-extensions%2F_%2FN-1100823%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104519880


----------



## Hanr3 (Dec 13, 2010)

How about a receiver hitch rack? Similar to this one.
https://www.pickupspecialties.com/receiver_hitch_racks.htm


----------



## richg99 (Dec 13, 2010)

Interesting (to me) post as I am just messing around with a new-to-me trailer. 

As far as the "five gallon bucket holder" goes.....If you have room, couldn't you just screw ONE five gallon bucket down...and then slip a second Five Gallon bucket into it? The screwed down one becomes the holder and the second one is removable and holds your gear. That won't hold a six gallon tank, obviously. Could the 6 gallon tank be carried in your boat, and then moved to the trunk of your vehicle ( or kept in the boat) when you get to your launch?

Rich


----------



## nuckinfutzracing (Dec 16, 2010)

Not sure what kind of weight you'd be looking to haul in this contraption, but you may be able to rig up something with an old milk crate and some u-bolts. I would think that would hold a gas can and container. If not, should be pretty in-expensive, make 2.


----------



## nuckinfutzracing (Dec 29, 2010)

Any updates? Just curious what you decided to go with.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Dec 31, 2010)

Personaly,I wouldn't add anything to the sides of the tongue area of the trailer.You may find that when you make a tight turn,you've crushed what you mounted there or your tow vehicle.If it can't fit on the top of the rails,maybe think about the area around the wheels(front and rear of the tires) for mounting accessories.Just my thoughts.


----------

